# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello peeps Just what I ahve been looking for

## mickyrobbo

Hi to all and the starter of this forum hope it is as good as where I got the info to come here ,,some of you might already know me form there,, looking forward to help and be helped see you around

----------


## Kirsty

Hello Mickyrobbo  :fkwelcome: 

Hope you enjoy the site and find what your looking for  :pinkfish:

----------


## Timo

Hello mickyrobbo welcome to the forum bud.

 :piratehi:

----------


## Anne

Welcome from me too  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

welcome to the best fish forums in the world matey...
enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------


## djprincessx

Welcome MickyRobbo, I hope you come to love this place, it is a great place to come for information from some darn good people  :Smile:  Trust me, so I hope you find this site to be everything you expected and more! Have fun and hope to see more posts from you! Welcome again  :welcome1: 

-Leslie

----------

